# Dewalt DXCMLA1983054 compressor



## Rob

Hello all,

I am looking at purchasing this compressor DXCMLA1983054 30 Gallon Cast Iron - Oil Lubricated - Belt Drive | DEWALT Tools The local retailer who carries it is Home Depot (I am in Canada)

After getting there and telling the sales guy to get me one down from the shelf he starts trying to tell me that I shouldn't buy this compressor because it's made by Husky (







) and that it is no good.

To start, I was under the impression that Husky didn't make any of their own compressors, they were made by Campbell Hausfeld. Secondly, I thought *all *Dewalt compressors were made by Emglo.

After telling that to him, he points to the 30 gallon Dewalt's box and notes that just this specific compressor is not made by Emglo and references the color of the box. The color of this box is brown and does not say Dewalt on it anywhere. Every other Dewalt compressor box is yellow and says Dewalt on the side.

Can anyone shed some light on this? I can't seem to find any reviews of this specific Dewalt compressor anywhere, so I don't know if it's good or not. Is this Home Depot guy just talking BS?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## tractornut

Not sure about the quality but you would think that being Home Depot they would push for the sales of their house brand rather than another brand but perhaps he works on commission and wanted to push you to a more expensive unit


----------



## Rob

tractornut said:


> Not sure about the quality but you would think that being Home Depot they would push for the sales of their house brand rather than another brand but perhaps he works on commission and wanted to push you to a more expensive unit


On a side note he said they don't work on commission, not sure if he was telling the truth or not but.

That dewalt I was looking at was the second most expensive compressor they sold (about $700 with tax), the first being just the bigger version of it... so he can't really squeeze anything more out of me that way.

To be completely honest, I initially was looking at buying a Husky 30 gallon compressor, but home depot doesn't seem to carry any more Husky models anymore... I wanted the one that campbell hausfeld made for Husky but no one sells it anywhere.


----------



## tractornut

Ok after double checking the specs and seeing the pic again that compressor is extremely similar to my Campbell hausfeld even down to the pneumatic tires. Can't say for sure that its made by them or emglo but I'm thinking that as long as its sized properly for your needs then you should get plenty of use out of it with no problems


----------



## MowersGalore

I just found what i want for my birthday Man that is a nice compressor


----------



## Rob

tractornut said:


> Ok after double checking the specs and seeing the pic again that compressor is extremely similar to my Campbell hausfeld even down to the pneumatic tires. Can't say for sure that its made by them or emglo but I'm thinking that as long as its sized properly for your needs then you should get plenty of use out of it with no problems


 Thanks Tractornut. I am very sure that it will be even more of a compressor than what I require... but that's what I want this time around. My little piece of crap compressor died on me two weekends ago and I have vowed never again will I wait for the tank to fill. I actually am buying bigger than what I need, I heard it's actually better on the machine if it doesn't have to fill up every few minutes.


MowersGalore said:


> I just found what i want for my birthday Man that is a nice compressor


 Yeah I hope it is nice too. It looks good on paper, at least. It has twin cylinders too, which the other Husky, Kobalt and CH compressors at this price point didn't offer. My birthday is at the end of the month, my wife said she'll kick in some cash towards the compressor for me.


----------



## tractornut

My ch takes about 5 minutes To fill the tank for most jobs I use it its more than sufficient but it and my sand blaster don't get along too well and I'm pretty sure it won't like my new 3/4 inch impact either but I plan on upgrading in the future to an industrial use compressor. But with what I paid and the use I get from it I can't complain at all


----------



## Rob

tractornut said:


> My ch takes about 5 minutes To fill the tank for most jobs I use it its more than sufficient but it and my sand blaster don't get along too well and I'm pretty sure it won't like my new 3/4 inch impact either but I plan on upgrading in the future to an industrial use compressor. But with what I paid and the use I get from it I can't complain at all


I don't have any air tools like that right now, I may get an impact gun for tires and such but that's about it.

Thanks for your time friend.


----------



## shanonmethod

Hii Rob i can see the compressor and it's functional parts description.It's not bad for use.Purchase it if you may sufficient for that.This compressor height,width and length is enough for use.All standard machines have this following descriptive functions same like that machine .


----------

